# Clickspring is back



## Larry$ (Dec 16, 2020)

The video series about the *Antikythera Mechanism* is back. If you are not familiar with this go to the YouTube channel of Clickspring.  His builds are always superb. 
He builds a replica of the Antikythera. Worth a look see if you are not familiar with his work. The engineering and build quality that was accomplished over 2000 years ago is incredible. Clickspring's latest video references a scientific paper mainly about how they determined the design.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Dec 16, 2020)

I can't tell you how happy I was to see new content on the Clickspring main channel!! 

The skeleton clock series is excellent too, as well as the card press most recently. His work is inspirational.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 16, 2020)

This is the best thing that happened in 2020.


----------



## brino (Dec 16, 2020)

I am currently working on a couple of gyroscopes inspired by Chris' plans and build.
I'm hoping they work out well for Christmas presents.
-brino


----------



## Lo-Fi (Dec 16, 2020)

brino said:


> I am currently working on a couple of gyroscopes inspired by Chris' plans and build.
> I'm hoping they work out well for Christmas presents.
> -brino



Pics please!


----------



## brino (Dec 16, 2020)

Lo-Fi said:


> Pics please!



Yep, I will throw some into the "what did you do in your shop today" soon.
-brino


----------



## brino (Dec 19, 2020)

@Lo-Fi ,

I just added pictures of my gyroscope builds here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...you-make-in-your-shop-today.67833/post-805876

-brino


----------



## rwm (Dec 21, 2020)

Very nice Brino! I have a thought about making one of these even larger. At what diameter and RPM do you start worrying about the wheel coming apart?!
Robert


----------



## Lo-Fi (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks @brino ! Lovely work


----------



## brino (Dec 21, 2020)

rwm said:


> At what diameter and RPM do you start worrying about the wheel coming apart?!



For this design I'd worry about the bearings failing long before the wheels integrity becomes an issue.
This "cone bearing" (as ClickSpring calls it) is just a 60 degree axle running in a 90 degree cone pocket.

I used stainless for the axle and brass for the bearings. There was enough "wearing in" that the threaded adjustment was necessary for the first dozen or so tests. After that it seemed to settle in and very little additional adjustment was required.

It would be fun to have a much bigger wheel on real ball bearings that are mounted really well.

-brino


----------



## rwm (Dec 21, 2020)

I was contemplating a 10" wheel (lathe capacity.) Spin it up with air. I do think that could be dangerous.
Robert


----------



## Lo-Fi (Dec 21, 2020)

You'd have to spin up crazy fast to risk it bursting unless you've done something with the design. 
For belt and braces, machine a groove or grooves in the outside, wrap carbon fibre and resin into them. Kurt Shreckling managed to make a mini jet engine compressor capable of running up to 80,000 rpm out of plywood using that method! Seems insane, but it worked very well.


----------



## rwm (Dec 21, 2020)

Why are lathe chucks rated so relatively low? I can't imagine the force to pull a jaw loose. 
R


----------



## Lo-Fi (Dec 21, 2020)

I honestly have no idea... Though most are made of cast iron, so their strength to weight ratio isn't as good as it could be and they're full of cutouts that are potential stress risers. They're also hung out on the end of a spindle rather than suspended between two points. I've welded up a 16" impeller for a 12bhp vacuum cleaner that weighed in at 5lbs and ran up to 3000rpm. It's terrifying, admittedly.


----------



## Larry$ (Dec 21, 2020)

A few years ago our dust collector fan came apart. 5/8" main plate with cast aluminum curved fins welded on. Fan was rated @ 6600 cfm, 15hp. It was located outside. Several of the fins came through the return air duct and a 1/2" plywood sound baffle.  Most of the fins were broken off. I'd guess when one failed it took out the others. Very loud and then ran out of balance until we could cut power. It was not caused by any foreign object getting into it. The system is a clean side pull through. Though some welds had partially failed none had totally released a fin. I'd guess the weld damage was from impact. The main plate is sort of dish shaped. With air entering the center and being thrown out radially. The main plate ended up with about 3/4" twist out of flat. No pieces ended up more than 25' into the shop after passing through the 1/2" ply. Those pieces were about 4" sq. X 5/8 thick. Big enough to hurt. No one was hurt.


----------

